# what is marbling



## terracolson (Apr 15, 2010)

I am lost on this one.....

I here Pio has it, but i dont get it?


----------



## reptylefreek (Apr 15, 2010)

In the picture you can see where the new growth would be, there is a different color, normally white. Right betweent the scutes. It shows up in spots and swirls which is why they call it marbling.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 16, 2010)

It exists in the 'carbonaria species quite a lot. Usually between 1 - 3 years old..











Unfortunately these were not "misted-til-they-drip" when they first hatched and since.. therefore they were bumpy when I acquired them. I think they are 1.1 ( male & female )

NERD


----------



## terracolson (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you guys! 

So the leopard above, it's do to the swirl, beacuse they all get the white.

and the below pic its because of the white, right? since i am thinking thats a redfoot and they dont have white.


----------



## samstar (Apr 16, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance but why do they marble? is it a growing process?


----------



## terracolson (Apr 16, 2010)

a very good question.. I second that


----------



## Itort (Apr 16, 2010)

In the case of redfoots, it is a charicaristic of southern (cherryhead) that comes with age.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2010)

First record of tortoise shell as a coloring pattern is from 1782." 
Dark zones are commonly bordered by white Ã¢â‚¬Å“ New Growth LinesÃ¢â‚¬Â zones that can be seen readily seen using a microscope and in most cases by using only a 10x hand lens or the naked eye and see the new growth which consist of small spheroidal white spots. 
The classical Latin word was testudo, from testa "shell." 
Tortoise shell is composed chiefly of ÃŽÂ²-keratin. 
Colors - typically light yellowish tan, mottled dark brown to nearly black; rarely reddish 
Light transmission - transparent to translucent 
Luster - pearly to waxy
Breakage - irregular sectile, slightly flexible; chalky blue fluorescence of lighter zones with long-wave ultraviolet radiation; when burned it emits an odor like burning hair .
HERES MOMMA ....




AND a JR at 6" Just showing marbleing




In either case Its just way cool LQQKING!
JD~


----------



## Kristina (Apr 16, 2010)

My Hingebacks show marbling too, and I have a theory that it eventually takes over and lightens the entire shell on the Hingebacks - that is why my old girls are all light and my younger ones are darker.

Time will tell 

Kristina


----------



## terracolson (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you for the pics and explanations


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 16, 2010)

Marbling or mottling is when new growth between scutes is a lighter color than the other areas. Common in some species and races, rare in others. Many people feel it adds to the value of some tortoises.

Why they mottle depends on a lot of factors. With some species, it seems to be genetic, in others it may be triggered by stress (illnesses, diet, shock, etc.) which turns off the pigment production. 

What causes it is kind of interesting. The scutes of a baby tortoise are filled with packets of coloration pigments- for example, melanin makes the dark colors. In some species, like Stars, Radiated, Boxies, etc., the pigments 'smear' as it grows and makes radiated patterns or streaks of color. If the pigmentation turns on and off, you get broken rays, if it stays consistent, you get long rays.

In others, the pigments are missing in the original scute and show up in all new growth- Red-foot, Desert, etc. Some, like Leopards, do variations of both.

ALL skin pigments are more intense when the animal is young, and often fade as the animal ages, although this can be sped up by things like diet and lighting.


----------

